# What type of Mask?



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Just wanted to know if someone could elaborate on Mia's mask? Is it a reverse mask?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

GSDOWNED said:


>


 
:spittingcoffee: NO CLUE, but that is the FUNNIEST FACE!! Kinda a mix of WHAT MOM? and I SEE YOU!!!! Jeez, your baby is so expressive!! LOVE IT!! :wub::wub:


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> :spittingcoffee: NO CLUE, but that is the FUNNIEST FACE!! Kinda a mix of WHAT MOM? and I SEE YOU!!!! Jeez, your baby is so expressive!! LOVE IT!! :wub::wub:


LOL! Thanks! She's very vocal too. Has no problems telling me what she wants. Loves taking pictures as you can tell. I turn on the camera and she gets all excited. I don't know why but she loves to pose.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, mine gives me the same look everytime, it kinda goes like this....



AGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN MOM?! UGH.



Yep, thats about what it's like! LOL!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Haha, mine gives me the same look everytime, it kinda goes like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I think I've taken more pictures of Mia than I did our daughter when she was little. Shhhhhhh....don't tell my daughter. LOL!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

GSDOWNED said:


> LOL! I think I've taken more pictures of Mia than I did our daughter when she was little. Shhhhhhh....don't tell my daughter. LOL!


Killian really is getting up there too in photo count!! LOL!! GSD's are just so freaking ADORABLE!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

She is cute

No she is not a reverse mask. 

Otto is a reverse mask. Here are some pictures of him http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s/151630-snow-pics-havent-posted-forever.html

Here is a thread with discussion of the mask http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/131728-black-white-wolf.html#post1780908


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> She is cute
> 
> No she is not a reverse mask.
> 
> ...


He's a very pretty boy!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Killian really is getting up there too in photo count!! LOL!! GSD's are just so freaking ADORABLE!!!


They most certainly are.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome paint skills  Couldn't you crop the photo in stead of painting everything white?


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Blazings said:


> Awesome paint skills  Couldn't you crop the photo in stead of painting everything white?


 
For some reason, I couldn't get the crop option to work on photobucket. Had to white it out.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sonar is a dark black sable and his mask makes him look very intense.:shocked:


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

suzzyq01 said:


> Sonar is a dark black sable and his mask makes him look very intense.:shocked:


Beautiful boy! I love a dark mask.


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

My dog's mask is changing as he is growing.
This Winter-








Last Summer-


----------

